# October Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos until 11:59 pm on October 1st.

Please include with your submission your *username and your golden's name*.

October themes - ideas: Halloween costumes, football, fall leaves... These are just suggestions, but again, it's all about what October means to you.

You can submit your picture in this thread or e-mail it to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please include your username and dog's name.*

Any questions, let me know...

Again, here's the _official_ Calendar Contest rules:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ial-rules.html (Golden Retriever Forum Calendar Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

In case anyone is wondering and hasn't seen me say it before....we've got to finish the last two months early, so I have time to get calendars finished and printed before the holidays....

So October is early....and November will probably be voted on before November... That'll give me a month to get calendars done.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Claire's Friend JOY(dragon) and Princess Erin


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

here's Faith -


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, this is going to be fun! Look at these three! LOL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Togetherness -Asha with Hudson when he was a puppy*

One of my favorite photos and memeories of puppy days - Asha and Hudson together


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and Benji playing together, and having fun on their walk.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy is ready for Halloween in her cute bandana.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Gah, I wish I could enter these...  I was gonna dress Tucker up like a butterfly... LOL. Stupid Camera and Vista not being compatible with eachother  !!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Gah, I wish I could enter these...  I was gonna dress Tucker up like a butterfly... LOL. Stupid Camera and Vista not being compatible with eachother  !!


blah...blah...blah...blah...blah...

Did you see that 'S' car go?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

sure, did you see me flipping you the bird as it went by? : 

I have every right to be pissed off so lay off why dontcha.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> sure, did you see me flipping you the bird as it went by? :
> 
> I have every right to be pissed off so lay off why dontcha.


Is you having a bad day?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I is....  having a hard time at work, gonna be jobless soon probably... no where else to work cuz this city sucks...y'know...the usual...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

amber, the scaarrry ghost. :crossfing


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I is....  having a hard time at work, gonna be jobless soon probably... no where else to work cuz this city sucks...y'know...the usual...


 
you complain a lot, im kinda tired of hearing it...im SURE its the cities fault that you have no where to work.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You can ignore me if you like, please do. Cuz I really don't care what you think anyway.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Does this have to happen in the Calendar contest thread??????


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Does this have to happen in the Calendar contest thread??????


 
nope, thats the end of it. i just had to make my point.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope, all I said was I wish I could enter but my camera sucks and then of course other people start something. :

It's not my fault people feel the need to respond to me.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't care who started it.....just leave it alone. Geez....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Why don't you leave it alone? :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rock Solid Oak


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

the part of the rock on the right side of the pic makes it look like his paw is huge!!

hes so handsome


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Jaime and Katie


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Jaime and Katie


Oh, wow!!! What a great picture! I love this one . . .


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow ... going to be hard again....I just love Jamie and Katie's photo, really beautiful.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

So far fantastic photos guys.
I need to make some to compete with you.
Joe


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> amber, the scaarrry ghost. :crossfing


This picture is way too cute
Amber you are scaarrry and oh so cute!
I would not mind seeing a ghost like this!
GREAT PICTURE


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Delete.............


----------



## jazzigirl (Feb 26, 2007)

This may be better for December.... but my little angel Jazzi


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweetie


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Moverking-Loocie in the leaves


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's this years costume for Otto. I just can't believe he lets me do these things to him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Here's this years costume for Otto. I just can't believe he lets me do these things to him.


That's pretty good.....how long do you think he'll keep it on?


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

He started running around the house with it. The hat gets knocked off pretty easily (if you look close, you can see the headband that I used to get it to stay on his head) and the bird took a beating. The eye patch starts to bother him cuz it doesn't want to stay put. I'm not sure if I'll dress him up when I'm shelling out candy this year. I might just put on the bird.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not a Golden so not a real entry but here's my King giving you stinkeye bc he thinks we're all fools


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> amber, the scaarrry ghost. :crossfing


That is so adorable!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's our cute little Katie Devil


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like Katie girl's costume.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

An angel in a devil's disguise!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

*Every Month is for Swimming!*

Soon the 'Ol Swimming Hole will be covered by White Stuff! But not Today!!

Tailer is one Happy Dog in the Pond! --Tailer'sFolks


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly having a rest along our walk...(thought the colours looked quite 'octobery')


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Tilly having a rest along our walk...(thought the colours looked quite 'octobery')


Oh my! This is absolutely beautiful! 

I love these photo contests! Goldens make every picture perfect.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

*Super Dog*

Happy Halloween from Putz!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

*Halloween* *Stinks!*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama Bear cheering for the Crimson Tide


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tilly's Picture is Beautiful!! I wanna be there too...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Bama, You Go! Mom's from Talladega...with that twinkle in your eyes, you'll get the team to win!!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

THE HONEY WOLVES said:


> Jaime and Katie


Lots of great Pic's.....
This one has my Vote...Just Photoshop the Dead Ducks out
Mike


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> amber, the scaarrry ghost. :crossfing


That sure is a cute picture, I love it.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

timm said:


> Here's our cute little Katie Devil
> 
> View attachment 11866


Sooooo adorable. What a cutie pie.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

*Mom, you know I don't like wearing hats*

My daughter picked this one.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are the Three Musketeers (Lucy's pups from 2004...our LAST Golden litter). There were 7 in this litter, but only three are in this pic.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Soon the 'Ol Swimming Hole will be covered by White Stuff! But not Today!!
> 
> Tailer is one Happy Dog in the Pond! --Tailer'sFolks


Great picture!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Here are the Three Musketeers (Lucy's pups from 2004...our LAST Golden litter). There were 7 in this litter, but only three are in this pic.


AWWWW!
What an adorable picture to wake up to!


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

Hmmm.. not really sure which one to submit...
I love everyones photos [email protected]@!! The costumes are soo cute. I'll have to get one for Caper this year  Are they really dog costumes or just toddler / kiddie ones? 

Caper at the park today (Sept 30) in the leaves...
Pure Gold


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester chewing on some gourds...or as Rob (Oakly's Dad) likes to call them..."Organic Kongs".


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

wow, is this month's pictures great,
fav's are Amber the scaarry ghost, Bama the adorable leader of cheer
and Katie girl the sweet little devil.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is our Kia:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Joe, That's a Really Cool Pic!!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Beautiful Pictures*

All these pictures are great!!! Tessa was just a little thing in this one..


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

What a GORGEOUS picture! I love how the light and shadows fall



Tessa's Mom said:


> All these pictures are great!!! Tessa was just a little thing in this one..


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is Austin in Autumn


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heres Lucy last fall, watching for ducks.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

wow great pic Ty =)


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

the entries are awesome.. 
we don't have any fall leaves yet... everything here is still green ...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Boomer is waiting patiently for the Patriots game to begin so he can watch them win!






*


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww boomer is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I think Katie's picture takes the cake, what a little angel. 
Nicci, love the look on Dustin's face he looks very inquisitive, both he and Dallas are sweet looking.


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

oh my boomer is sooooooo cute!! I miss Caper being that little - they grow to darn fast


----------

